# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Υπνηλία

## mihalis

Επειδη παιρνω το zyprexa εχω πολυ υπνηλια.Το βραδυ δεν με πιανει ευκολα ο υπνος και το πρωι πιο πρωι δηλαδη το απογευμα, σηκωνομαι 18:00 η ωρα.
Ο γιατρος μου ειπε να μην κοιμαμαι πολυ. Αληθευει οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε ξυπνιοι για να ειναι ο εγκεφαλος σε εγρηγορση? Δεν μπορω να ξυπνησω με τιποτα! Οταν ξυπναω ειμαι σαν ζαλισμενο κοτοπουλο.

----------


## maraki4

καλησπερα μιχαλη μου!κι εγω το zyprexa παιρνω..εχω μια μικρη υπνηλια το βραδυ που τα παιρνω και τη μερα δεν εχω πολλη ενεργεια...προσπαθησε να αλλαξεις τα ωραρια σου..να κοιμασαι πιο νωρις και μετα απο 8-9 ωρες υπνου βαλε ξυπνητηρι να ξυπνησεις!!τη μερα βρες πραγματακια να ασχοληθεις για να σε εισαι σε εγρηγορση και για να κουραζεσαι ωστε να κοιμασαι νωριτερα..

----------


## maraki4

το φαρμακο το παιρνεις το βραδυ;;;

----------


## mihalis

ναι maraki4 βραδυ το παιρνω.

----------


## Soulfly

κ παιρνεις ολη τη μαξ δοση το βραδυ με τη μια? εγω οταν επαιρνα 20mg zyprexa Μια φαση το παιρνα σπαστα δλδ ενα πρωι ενα μεσημερι 2 το βραδυ..παλι ημουνα σα σκατα τα 3 χαπια την ημερα δουλεψανε πιο καλα για μενα

----------


## Konstantinoss

Παίρνω Cypralex και Solian και κοιμάμαι συνέχεια, ίσως ειναι απο τα χάπια, ίσως απο την ψυχολογία μου, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι φέρνουν κ αυτα υπνηλία.

----------


## Soulfly

Κ γω σολιαν 400mg παιρνω φιλε κωνσταντινε αλλα δεν εχω καμμια παρενεργεια..οταν ενα διαστημα πριν λιγο καιρο επαιρνα κ μινιτραν ειχα κ γω πολυ υπνηλια..εδω να σημειωσω οτι πινω πολυ καφε οποτε τι υπνηλια ..μαλλον στη τσιτα ειμαι χεχε

----------


## Konstantinoss

Δεν ξέρω, ίσως απο τα Cypralex τότε? Ισως κ λόγω ψυχολογίας να θέλω να κοιμάμαι, δέν ξέρω. Solian εσυ γτι παίρνεις?

----------


## Soulfly

πασχω απο ψυχωση , βεβαια τωρα ειναι στα cooldown Της, τα θετικα σβησανε σχεδον ..μονο τα αρνητικα με παιδευουνε πολυ..η υπνηλια ειναι κ θεμα ψυχολογιας σιγουρα θα λεγα να κοιμασαι καλα κ να πινεις κανα καφεδακι..εμενα με βοηθαει τονωνει κ τη διαθεση δε ξυπναει μονο τον εγκεφαλο..ενας ψυχολογος μου ειχε πει να συνδιαζω καφε με σοκολατα καθως βγαζει ενα High αυτο, προσεκτικα ομως με τον καφε κ κυριως οχι πολυ δυνατους( βλεπε φραπεδες φρεντο κτλπ) γτ μπορει να χεις ταχυκαρδιες κ αγχος..ξερεις τα νευρα μας ειναι ευαισθητα χεχε

----------


## νικος32

mixali kai kai gw pairnw zyprexa 13 kai exw edw kai 1 xrono trellles aupnies.Esena sou pareousiasthkan molis arxises na pairneis to xapi 'h argotera

----------


## mihalis

lost body παιρνεις zyprexa εδω και 13 χρονια εννοεισ??Εγω εχω τρελλη υπνηλια που μου παρουσιαστηκε με το που αρχισα να παιρνω το zyprexa

----------


## νικος32

oxi pairnw 13 mlg edw kai 1,5 xrono

----------


## mihalis

Δεν το ηξερα οτι το zyprexa βγαινει και 13mg.Εγω παιρνω zyprexa 20mg εδω και 3 χρονια.

----------


## νικος32

Οχι κανω ενεσιμο zyprexa 1 φορα τον μηνα στον κωλο την 413μλγ. Και δια του 30 βγαινει 13

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

μιχαλη μου και εγω εχω απιστευτη υπνηλια!
κοιμαμαι πολυ αργα το βραδυ και ξυπναω πολυ αργα το μεσημερι!:(
κωλοφαρμακα...

----------


## Konstantinoss

Φέρνουν υπνηλία όντως, κοιμάμαι ενα οχτάωρο κανονικά κ μετα τη δουλειά καπάκι κ άλλες 3-4 ώρες, έλεος δλδ. Με το Seroquel που χα πάρει δεν το συζητώ, παίζει να έκλεισα και 16 ώρες ύπνο

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

εσυ κωνσταντινε τι φαρμακα παιρνεις και σε τι δοσεις;
με το σεροκουελ εγω δε νυσταζα καθολου...κριμα που μου το αλλαξανε! :(

----------


## labwmenos

mixali esena se bgazei apoblakwsh to xapi?

----------


## mihalis

Ναι labwmenos αν κοιμηθω πολλες ωρες μετα ειμαι αποβλακωμενος αλλα και κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας νιωθω αποβλακωμενος.

----------


## maus

το μονο που βοηθαει ειναι να ελαττωθει η δοση σε ανεκτα επιπεδα και να κανεις γυμναστικη κλπ
και να πινεις καφε.




> Επειδη παιρνω το zyprexa εχω πολυ υπνηλια.Το βραδυ δεν με πιανει ευκολα ο υπνος και το πρωι πιο πρωι δηλαδη το απογευμα, σηκωνομαι 18:00 η ωρα.
> Ο γιατρος μου ειπε να μην κοιμαμαι πολυ. Αληθευει οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε ξυπνιοι για να ειναι ο εγκεφαλος σε εγρηγορση? Δεν μπορω να ξυπνησω με τιποτα! Οταν ξυπναω ειμαι σαν ζαλισμενο κοτοπουλο.

----------


## labwmenos

εσωτερικη σηψη και εσι zyprexa παιρνεις?

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> εσωτερικη σηψη και εσι zyprexa παιρνεις?


οχι εγω παιρνω αλοπεριντιν και αμπιλιφαι!
εσυ λαβωμενε τι παιρνεις;
πολλα μαγκωματσ ρε παιδια!

ναι μαους ο καφες βοηθαει!πινω πολυ!

----------


## labwmenos

αμα εβλεπεσ στο ιδιο αρθρο θα βλεπες οτι παιρνω και γω zyprexa

----------


## talikiller

Εγω παλια επαιρνα zyprexa των 20 mg και δεν εχω και τις καλυτερες εμπειριες..!
Το αντιθετο θα ελεγα...!Υπνηλια αδυναμια καθισιο κουραση νωθροτητα και παει λεγοντας..!Δεν με βοηθαγε οσον αφορα τις τασεις αυτοκτονιας που ειχα....!Επισης ανοιγει και την ορεξη...!Με τον πειραματισμο μαζι με τον γιατρο μου στο ποια θεραπεια μου ταιριαζει κατεληξα σε ποιο αποτελεσματικο σχημα.. οπου ηταν abilify 15 mg risperdal 1.5mgseroquel 100mg...!Παιρνω και τα 3 μαζι και εχω μια πολυ πιο ποιοτικη ζωη..!Εχω δοκιμασει ανεπιτυχως invega solian τα οποια δεν με βοηθησαν..!
Ειναι σημαντικο να πουμε οτι σε καθεναν ταιριαζει συγκεκριμενη θεραπεια...!
Ευχομαι καλη δυναμη σε ολους και να μην το βαζετε ποτε κατω...!Οταν ημουν πολυ χαλια ελεγα απο μεσα μου..!
Συνηθισμενα τα βουνα στα χιονια...

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> αμα εβλεπεσ στο ιδιο αρθρο θα βλεπες οτι παιρνω και γω zyprexa


α σορρυ το ειδα αλλα δεν το καταλαβα! :|

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ταλικιλερ χαιρομαι πολυ που βρηκες συνδυασμο που σε βοηθησε!!!
και δεν ειναι και μεγαλες οι δοσεις!μπραβο!!!
χαιρομαι να διαβαζω κατι τετοια!! :)

----------


## talikiller

> ταλικιλερ χαιρομαι πολυ που βρηκες συνδυασμο που σε βοηθησε!!!
> και δεν ειναι και μεγαλες οι δοσεις!μπραβο!!!
> χαιρομαι να διαβαζω κατι τετοια!! :)


Να σαι καλα..!Παλια επαιρνα 30 mg abilify 3 mg risperdal 200 mg seroquel...!
Αλλα τα μειωσα μαζι με τον γιατρο μου και δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα στην ψυχολογια μου και μου τονωθηκε η ζωντανια μετα την μειωση...!Πηγαινα για μπαλα κλπ...!
Ναι τωρα δεν ειναι μεγαλες οι δοσεις και νιωθω πολυ καλα ψυχολογικα..!
Δεν εχω κανενα θετικο συμπτωμα και απο αρνητικα πολυ λιγα πραγματα..!
Εσυ πως νιωθεις με την θεραπεια που λαμβανεις??????
Εισαι ευχαριστημενος-η απο την θεραπεια σου και αν οχι τι ευχεσαι να ξεπερασεις??
Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο και παλι..

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> Να σαι καλα..!Παλια επαιρνα 30 mg abilify 3 mg risperdal 200 mg seroquel...!
> Αλλα τα μειωσα μαζι με τον γιατρο μου και δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα στην ψυχολογια μου και μου τονωθηκε η ζωντανια μετα την μειωση...!Πηγαινα για μπαλα κλπ...!
> Ναι τωρα δεν ειναι μεγαλες οι δοσεις και νιωθω πολυ καλα ψυχολογικα..!
> Δεν εχω κανενα θετικο συμπτωμα και απο αρνητικα πολυ λιγα πραγματα..!
> Εσυ πως νιωθεις με την θεραπεια που λαμβανεις??????
> Εισαι ευχαριστημενος-η απο την θεραπεια σου και αν οχι τι ευχεσαι να ξεπερασεις??
> Ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο και παλι..


εγω εχω ακομη φωνες και η γιατρος μου μου ειπε οτι θα ελαττωθουν αλλα μαλλον δε θα φυγουν ποτε :(
οσον αφορα τη θεραπεια κοιμαμαι πολλες ωρες οπως λενε και τα παιδια και αυτο με παει πισω!
αλλα δεν ειναι το προβλημα του υπνου που με χαλαει ειναι το φοβερο προβλημα που εχω με τη μνημη μου!
εσυ πως πας με τη μνημη;επισης εχω μαγκωματα και κολληματα απο το αλοπεριντιν αλλα τα συνηθισα!

η μνημη ειναι αυτο που με προβληματιζει!!
να σαι καλα και θενκς για τις ευχες σ!

----------


## talikiller

> εγω εχω ακομη φωνες και η γιατρος μου μου ειπε οτι θα ελαττωθουν αλλα μαλλον δε θα φυγουν ποτε


Κανε υπομονη...!Μπορει να βγει κανα φαρμακο που να σου ταιριαζει...!
Εγω για 2 χρονια μετραγα τις μερες σαν τους φυλακισμενους και δεν εβλεπα στον ηλιο μοιρα...!Ημουν με τα δυο ποδια στον ταφο..!Αλλα το παλεψα και οταν δεν ειχα σωστη θεραπεια και ευτυχως μετα τα δυο χρονια βρηκα θεραπεια οπου δεν φαινεται οτι εχω προβλημα...και νιωθω μερα με την νυχτα!
Μην το βαζεις κατω και παλεψε το με τον γιατρο σου...!




> οσον αφορα τη θεραπεια κοιμαμαι πολλες ωρες οπως λενε και τα παιδια και αυτο με παει πισω!


Και εγω μια απο τα ιδια ημουν παλια..!Δεν ειχα ζωη και το πιο ωραιο πραγμα στην ζωη μου ηταν ο υπνος...!ολα τα αλλα δεν τα αντεχα..!Να φαντατεις οταν εβγαινα βολτα με βασταγε η αδερφη μου..!




> αλλα δεν ειναι το προβλημα του υπνου που με χαλαει ειναι το φοβερο προβλημα που εχω με τη μνημη μου!
> εσυ πως πας με τη μνημη


Και εγω δεν εχω καλη μνημη...!Παλια στο σχολειο εβγαζα 19 και τα μαθαινα ολα απεξω και τωρα δεν μπορω να μαθω μια παραγραφο...!Αυτο με παει πισω σε πολλα πραγματα...!Δυστυχως ειναι και για μενα η μεγαλυτερη απωλεια αυτο που περιγραφεις...!




> επισης εχω μαγκωματα και κολληματα απο το αλοπεριντιν αλλα τα συνηθισα!


Και εγω μαγγωνα πολυ και δεν μπορουσα να κουνηθω...!Ειναι δυσκολο πολυ...!




> να σαι καλα και θενκς για τις ευχες σ!


Τιποτα βρε..!Ολοι εχουμε δικαιωμα στην ζωη και πρεπει να αγωνιζομαστε ακομα και αν αυτη μας το αρνειται..!Δεν εχουμε τιποτα να χασουμε με το να παλεψουμε..!

Εχεις δοκιμασει αλλα φαρμακα και αν ναι πως σου φανηκαν??
Εγω εχω αλλαξει 7 φαρμακα και καπου 7 γιατρους μεχρι να βρω καποιο καλο σχημα μετα απο περιηγηση 2 χρονων βασανων και μεγαλης ψυχικης κοπωσης...!
Αλλα το παλεψα με αυταπαρνηση και δικαιωθηκα...!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

> εγω εχω ακομη φωνες και η γιατρος μου μου ειπε οτι θα ελαττωθουν αλλα μαλλον δε θα φυγουν ποτε :(
> οσον αφορα τη θεραπεια κοιμαμαι πολλες ωρες οπως λενε και τα παιδια και αυτο με παει πισω!
> αλλα δεν ειναι το προβλημα του υπνου που με χαλαει ειναι το φοβερο προβλημα που εχω με τη μνημη μου!
> εσυ πως πας με τη μνημη;επισης εχω μαγκωματα και κολληματα απο το αλοπεριντιν αλλα τα συνηθισα!
> 
> η μνημη ειναι αυτο που με προβληματιζει!!
> να σαι καλα και θενκς για τις ευχες σ!


αν σου αλλαξει το αλλοπεριντιν θα ξαναγεννηθεις.το μισω αυτο το φαρμακο

----------


## peter28

> Οχι κανω ενεσιμο zyprexa 1 φορα τον μηνα στον κωλο την 413μλγ. Και δια του 30 βγαινει 13


Hello,ενέσιμο zyprexa?
ο αδερφός μου έχει ψύχωση κ θα αρχίσει ένεση zyprexa μια φορά το μήνα, βολεύει σε σχέση με τα φάρμακα?
Οι παρενέργειες? μήπως παχάινει παραπάνω, πόσο καιρό την κανεις?

thanx

----------


## labwmenos

2 xronia to kanw enesimo.E me eixan pei einai pio apotelesmatiko.Den 3erw kai gw se sxesh me to aplo.Den to xw parei aplo.Ebala kila kai exw ypnhlia.Ayta einai ta arnhtika

----------


## peter28

Thanx file gia thn paramvash sou, nai to idio mas exoun pei oti einai apotelesmatiko, pisteuo vevea na to stamathsoume syntoma giauto k legetai apotelesmatiko.

O aderfos einai 23, mas eipan gia trofikh diataraxh..

eyxomai na pane ola kala k se sena.

----------


## peter28

Kala exo dei ka alla themata, sxedon se oloyw zyprexa dinoyn, oi foveroi giatroi poy to paizoyn k super....

File lavwmene, esy pairneis to zyprexa enesimo edo k 2 xronia k o aderfos mou tha to parei tora, k to paizoyn k oi giatroi tou foveroi....

----------


## labwmenos

Παιδια ειχα αυπνια και υπνιλια συγχρονος και μολις εκοψα τους φραπεδες(πινω ενα ελληνικο μονο) εφυγαν σχεδον .Κοιταξτε το και εσεις

----------

